# crape myrtle



## 740jsmayle (Mar 12, 2013)

My wife really likes the Crape Myrtle (trees/shrubs). I was wondering how they would do in SE Ohio ? Are there any specific varieties I should be looking at ?


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 14, 2013)

They are very drought resistant, I planted a few of them about ten years ago in a spot where nothing would grow.

Really pathetic soil and rocky, also drains fast. They are huge now, haven't had to water them much.

Their pretty hardy, never fertilized mine or anything, Guess they would look better if i did.

Of course my climate is different from yours, but they take the heat and cold really well.


----------



## DSS (Mar 14, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> They are very drought resistant, I planted a few of them about ten years ago in a spot where nothing would grow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pics. I need something like that. I wonder if it would grow here?


----------



## 740jsmayle (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks stihl sawing ! If you don't mind me asking ,what is you location ?


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 14, 2013)

740jsmayle said:


> Thanks stihl sawing ! If you don't mind me asking ,what is you location ?


Arkansas


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 14, 2013)

DSS said:


> Pics. I need something like that. I wonder if it would grow here?


Probably so, They bloom in the summer.


----------



## 740jsmayle (Mar 14, 2013)

Arkansas your probably a little warmer in the winter . I hope they make it she is set on trying them


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 14, 2013)

740jsmayle said:


> Arkansas your probably a little warmer in the winter . I hope they make it she is set on trying them


Oh yeah, a lot warmer. maybe down in the 20's at night. not much snow although we did have a good snow this year.


----------



## 740jsmayle (Mar 15, 2013)

It hasn't been a bad winter this year . There has been more snow but not really cold single digits for a few days. They say there is a couple varieties that are a little more hardy so it looks like we will give it a try . Thanks for the help!!!!


----------



## Fellin Feller (Jun 10, 2014)

They are not real cold hardy, you might research those for your zone.
http://www.clemson.edu/extension/ho...rtle/culture/general_growth_requierments.html
http://www.hgtv.com/landscaping/crape-myrtles/index.html


----------



## NCTREE (Jun 13, 2014)

740jsmayle said:


> My wife really likes the Crape Myrtle (trees/shrubs). I was wondering how they would do in SE Ohio ? Are there any specific varieties I should be looking at ?


I'm in a similar climate zone as you I think, Crapes do fine unless we get a very cold winter like this past winter. It won't kill them but they will dieback to the roots and sprout new shoots from the ground, the bad thing about that is they might never get to any decent size like they do down south. We do have crapes around here that are big and have handled the winter fine with no dieback. If you plant them try to plant them in an area protected from the cold prevailing winds where they get plenty of sunshine.


----------

